# For you



## aedude94

Ahoj!!  I have a question about saying "for you" in czech! Can you say "pro tebe" or do you have to use the dative (because doesn't that mean "to/for (whoever the subject is)")? I am not sure! For example, how could I say:

I have a single piece of cake ... for you!

I have a question for you.

I have a present for you.

I would do anything for you!

THANKS!


----------



## vlado1

You can use it in every case you mentioned.


----------



## aedude94

Dekuju!!!


----------



## kusurija

aedude94 said:


> Ahoj!!  I have a question about saying "for you" in czech! Can you say "pro tebe" or do you have to use the dative (because doesn't that mean "to/for (whoever the subject is)")? I am not sure! For example, how could I say:
> 
> I have a single piece of cake ... for you!/Mám pro Tebe kousek dortu!/Mám kousek dortu...Je pro Tebe!
> 
> I have a question for you. /Mám pro Tebe//na Tebe// otázku. (Chtěl bych se Tě na něco zeptat./Chtěl bych Ti položit otázku.)
> 
> I have a present for you./Mám pro Tebe dárek.
> 
> I would do anything for you!/ Chtěl bych pro Tebe něco udělat.
> 
> THANKS!


Ahoj!
I lead myself to translate for clear understanding (Cake - dort? I'm not sure).


----------



## winpoj

I would do anything for you!/ Chtěl bych pro Tebe něco udělat. - a bit misleading translation, isn't it, Kusurija?
(Correctly: "Udělal bych pro tebe cokoli.")

And why do you capitalize "Tebe" ? Writing a letter?


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> I would do anything for you!/ Chtěl bych pro Tebe něco udělat. - a bit misleading translation, isn't it, Kusurija?
> (Correctly: "Udělal bych pro tebe cokoli.")
> 
> And why do you capitalize "Tebe" ? Writing a letter?


 
Yes, you're right! (Correctly: "Udělal bych pro tebe cokoli."). In fact my English is really awfully weak/poor. This fact I can negate in NO way! Fortunately, I hope, this mistake didn't impact the main problem - "pro tebe/dativ?"
In Czech we capitalize "T" in "Ty" in all cases of reverence (mainly writing a letter, but not only there).
So I beg all for pardon because of my poor English. Thx.


----------

